# أفضل موضوع عن المضخات والأنابيب للمهندس الكيميائي أرجو الأستفادة للجميع



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم أخواني الأعزاء هذه الكتب المفيدة لكل من تخصص في البايبات والمضخات والفالفات .......

Practical Centrifugal Pumps 
by: Paresh Girdhar Octo Moniz






http://ifile.it/hs50bo/practical_centrifugal_pumps_-_design_operation_and_maintenance.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/10286317/PCP-doam.rar​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)

*كتاب ثاني*

High Pressure Pumps






http://ifile.it/65vytae/075067900X.zip

http://www.filefactory.com/file/625996/n/075067900X_zip

http://rapidshare.com/files/162136094/075067900X.pdf

يتبع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)

*كتاب ثالث*

Valves, Piping and Pipelines Handbook, Third Edition





http://ifile.it/0krloxt/valves_piping_and_pipeline_handbook.pdf​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم .........


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 مارس 2009)

كتب رائعة بس برجاءرفع الكتاب التالت ع الرابيدشير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

إن شاء الله أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور ......


----------



## &هند& (14 مارس 2009)

:8:


يالله بس تعرف هالكتب انا كنت ادور عليهم من فتره وخاصه القاموس سالت عنه وقالولي مبلغ خيالي :17:


والله من فتره ادوره وماحصلته حتى في النت :55:


كل الشكر لك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله على مجهودك الطيب 

وان شاء الله كل ما ادرس من الكتب اللي نزلتهم بدعيلك بالخير :d


مره اخرى كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير 


..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي العزيزة وبارك الله فيك إن شاء الله الموفقية في كل دراستك ...........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة والمفيدة ..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ......................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ......................


----------



## الطويل (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## hytham soliman (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيكم وشكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## الشاهين ابوحازم (12 يونيو 2009)

الشكرقليل والثناء صغيرفي حقك يابشمهندس انت فعلا مهندس المحبه
بارك الله فيك ونفعك بماتعرف وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ............


----------



## rasmi (12 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## محمود كمياء (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراا كثيرااا يا بشمهندس بس ياريت نفتح مناقشات فى تصميم المضخات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور وإن شاء أفتح موضوع قريبا ......


----------



## مهندس وعد (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا كتب قيمة جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .....


----------



## sultan0064 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم ومنور الموضوع ...............


----------



## huss77 (27 يونيو 2009)

سعيكم مشكور واثابكم الله على هذا المجهود الطيب:77:


----------



## huss77 (27 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك يامهندس المحبة وبارك الله فيك امين رب العالمين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ..........


----------



## ريزو77 (1 أغسطس 2009)

إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
 وربنا يفتح عليكم من اوسع ابواب العلم والرزق والرحمة
  يارب


----------



## ريزو77 (1 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين يارب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا الدعاء وبارك الله فيك وزادك في كل شيء بحول وقوة منه أنه سميع مجيب ...


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 أغسطس 2009)

_شكرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة والمفيدة _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## صادق حمود (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي وشكرا على المجهود اللي بذلته في سبيل اخوانك المهندسين 
مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2009)

منور أخي صادق وكل عمل وله ثوابه وأرجو الأجر للجميع في مساعدة أخوانهم ووفقك الله لكل خيره وبركاته ...


----------



## كافي خداع (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا" ويعطيك العافيه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

:28:100/100 يا هندسه


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 أغسطس 2010)

منورين الموضوع .........


----------



## Eng. Tajuddin (5 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااكثيرا على الكتب القيمة جدا ............


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بيك اخي وشكرا على المجهود اللي بذلته في سبيل اخوانك المهندسين 
مع التقدير


----------

